# Remove New Stain



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi All.
I put some stain on some 3/4 oak veneer plywood I used to make some doors for my shop. I do not like the appearance of the color and would like to change it to a lighter color oak. The stain has been on about two weeks, what is the best way to remove the stain so I can change the color. I think if I try to sand it I might cut into the veneer what should I use to get it back to un-stained again.

Thanks Bruce.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Close your eyes, click your heels together 3 times, and say to yourself, "I wish I hadn't done that! I wish I hadn't done that! I wish I hadn't done that!" over and over.:laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

mm can we all say in chorus New Plywood? hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You could try wiping an area with some lacquer thinner to see if it lightens it up. The pores, where the stain has sunk in will probably stay darker, but worth a try. Other than that, answers 2 and 3 would seem to be appropriate.

Gerry


----------



## bsharding1982 (Feb 25, 2008)

What about using a card scraping to remove the surface?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*try maybe*

On some stains, finger nail polish remover will bleach them. try a small place.


Bruce B said:


> Hi All.
> I put some stain on some 3/4 oak veneer plywood I used to make some doors for my shop. I do not like the appearance of the color and would like to change it to a lighter color oak. The stain has been on about two weeks, what is the best way to remove the stain so I can change the color. I think if I try to sand it I might cut into the veneer what should I use to get it back to un-stained again.
> 
> Thanks Bruce.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Hey Rask*

Coming from personal experience.... Try the finish on a sample piece... I do for everything that I make for myself or one of my customers... If they ever even balk the slightest I have them sign a waiver... Now As to your problem... You can try Thinner and the nail polish... But I fear that you may be to the point of doing new or painting the doors... Or maybe even redoing them to a darker color that you like... Have fun, good luck... Let us know what happens.. Also, did you poly or Urethene these... 

One other thing, you may be able to try, depending upon the thickness of the veneer on the ply and how well the stain penetrated in is to try sanding one out...


----------



## User3489 (Dec 6, 2007)

*I think if I try to sand it I might cut into the veneer what should I use to get it b*



Bruce B said:


> Hi All.
> I put some stain on some 3/4 oak veneer plywood I used to make some doors for my shop. I do not like the appearance of the color and would like to change it to a lighter color oak. The stain has been on about two weeks, what is the best way to remove the stain so I can change the color. I think if I try to sand it I might cut into the veneer what should I use to get it back to un-stained again.
> 
> Thanks Bruce.[/quote
> When I built my log home I stained it a honey oak ( light color ). After I made the deck around the place I was staining it much darker. I ended up dropping the gallon can of stain and it splashed all over the side of the house to about 4 feet up. I tried to wipe it off and thought it was ok but the next day it was very dark in that area. I was angry and impulsive so I spayed 50/50 water and bleach on it. The whole area turned pure white and then I rinsed it off with water hose. I restrained and low and behold you cannot tell anything was redone there. It should work if you don't have another coating over the stain. Dale


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

dpmcreations said:


> Coming from personal experience.... Try the finish on a sample piece... I do for everything that I make for myself or one of my customers... If they ever even balk the slightest I have them sign a waiver... Now As to your problem... You can try Thinner and the nail polish... But I fear that you may be to the point of doing new or painting the doors... Or maybe even redoing them to a darker color that you like... Have fun, good luck... Let us know what happens.. Also, did you poly or Urethene these...
> 
> One other thing, you may be able to try, depending upon the thickness of the veneer on the ply and how well the stain penetrated in is to try sanding one out...


No urethene I only used stain.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom.
I will give your 50/50 idea a try.


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

In refinishing gunstocks, I've found some to be stained. After stripping off the finish, I've had excellent results wetting the wood with water and then applying gel stripper. Allow it to work for about 20 minutes and then rinse it off with more water and repeat as necessary. I've been able to remove every trace of stain like this.

Roy


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

The household bleach will work on dye stains. The fingernail polish remover is acetone. You can use a two part bleach that will remove all the color,including the natural color of the wood,as already said new plywood or learn to live with it.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom-3

I used the 50/50 bleach and 400 grit water proof sandpaper and it worked thanks for the help. I used the sandpaper very lightly while the bleach was on the veneer not sure if this would work for stain that has been on for a long time but it did work of me thanks again.

Bruce.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Far out! Let that be a lesson to me!


----------

